
The Commanding Heights of Culture - barry-cotter
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2020/06/commandingheights.html
======
schoen
> P.S. I love to see a board game wherein factions compete to control such
> commanding heights of culture.

In a satirical way Steve Jackson's Illuminati does this (for example,
different subcultures, organizations, and professions infiltrate and
manipulate each other)

[http://www.sjgames.com/illuminati/](http://www.sjgames.com/illuminati/)

although it's not meant to be a realistic simulation of social dynamics.

